# New to me 618 Atlas - missing countershaft - Looking for advice.



## bloomingtonmike (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone. 

Picked up a 618 Atlas this weekend. It is missing the original motor, belts, and countershaft. I did get a 3phase Rockwell branded Baldor made 3/4hp motor and a constant torque Delta VFD with it though with the motor pulley. I plan to mount it with the belt on the highest speed unless I can find the correct countershaft for it, Any recomendations on sourcing one for a 618 6"?

Pics Attached.

Model is 618 and serial is 023182. Notsure which model countershft I need though. 

Mikie


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 5, 2013)

Will a 10F countershaft work?

Do they commonly come without the pulley assembly?


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 5, 2013)

Sweet little Atlas you got there.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 5, 2013)

Hey Mikey

It looks to me like you are all set!  Do you feel you needs countershaft with your nice VFD setup?  

If I get rid of my countershaft I'll let you know, because I'm thinking of switching o your setup!


Bernie


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 5, 2013)

I am so new to this I was thinking I just dont like having all the pieces LOL. 

I will need to fab up a tensioning mount no matter what I do if I dont use a countershaft. That will mount the motor up high to have belt clearence.

Also another question, What quick change (import is allI can afford most likely) tool post is right for my lathe. I dont understand what each typ is and weather I want piston or.....?? Any explantion or link to info??

Mikie


----------



## FarFar (May 6, 2013)

Hello Mikie

You do not need a countershaft as You have  VFD.
You can cut threads in direct drive.
Do not use money for QCTH if You do not have to much.
Make a tangential tool holder as shown (and described somewhere here on site)

Just my advice


----------



## shoeboxpaul (May 6, 2013)

Hello Mikie,
Go to:

http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

This site has actual catalogues, instruction manuals with exploded views and parts lists on pdf files. You can download and print out your own manuals. In the list of machinery, if you click on the heading, it will arrange the lists accordingly, great time saver. Atlas made various machinery and clicking on lathes eliminates a lot of searching. Craftsman has similar lists. Sounds easy, took me a while to learn.  This will give you the information needed to search out the correct parts. I have seen countershafts on eBay. Just be sure the parts are for the correct swing lathe as some lathe parts look similar but, are larger.  Bide your time and spend wisely - some of these sellers are true Ferengie assigning the value of gold-pressed latinum bars to lathe parts. Clausing still sells some parts but, it is limited now. Their number is 800-323-0972. It is always good to have a complete unit. I wish mine looked as nice as yours. 
Paul

- - - Updated - - -

Mikie,
McMaster-Carr has 2L belts in any length you might need and they are very affordable, even with shipping. Beats going to the hardware store and coming up empty handed. Usually, it arrives the next day. 
Paul


----------



## shoeboxpaul (May 6, 2013)

Me again,
I downloaded the Atlas Threading Supplement from :
www.tooltrip.com
I just went there to see if it is still available and the metalworking pages are down for maintenance. It is the full supplement that is not in many of the manuals. Beware, it will suck up some copy paper as there are 61 pages. I took my time and printed on both sides to conserve paper. It took some time to do. 
The opening page is small, once open, click on the web address highlighted at the top. Small site and it has some information on some woodworking tools as well, such as a Stanley miter saw  and a saw set with instructions, downloadable manuals. 

Paul


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 6, 2013)

I have a link belt that came with it I was going to try - its on top of the nema box the VFD is in - one of the pictures above. Those work OK on lathes? I have used them on a unisaw before.

THANKS for the doc links. I will explore them for sure. 

For now I will get it up and running and maybe learn for awhile. I will be asking a LOT of questions.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 6, 2013)

I don't know if an AXA series is too big for that machine. 
Might be.
They say a wedge tool post is better than the piston. But then they say on a small lathe, it don't matter much. 
I got a 10" logan, and I got the wedge. Still working on my t nut though.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 7, 2013)

So I built a 3D printer a month or so ago called an Ord Bot Hadron. I think I am going to print up some parts for the lathe's motor slide/tensioner that uses a piece of barely damaged Makerslide I have (slight rub on the alum V so I did noot use it on my 3D printer).
I printed out some 5mm eccentric and concentric bushings tonight in ABS. I have a plate and some double V bearings already But I think I want to try and print my own plate and single V bearings in ABS since It will not get a ton of use anyway as a motor slide for the tensioner plus it will be cool to say I made it.

This is what Makerslide looks like.

A video of the Ord Bot Hadron 3D printer I built running:

[video=youtube;ZtK3zu2dSmI]



[/video]


----------



## wa5cab (May 7, 2013)

FWIW, there are manuals on most of the Atlas and/or Craftsman lathes in the Downloads section.

Robert D.


----------

